# Can’t contain my excitement!



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

This beautiful black headed doe is coming to live with me on Sunday!! She is bred to this handsome black buck and due the end of April/early May.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:hubbahubba: They are both amazing! Good for you!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone!! Hubby and I agreed on buying just one doe and one buck this year (we’ll see if that sticks:heehee

but I think the Pedigree this doe comes with and the babies she’s carrying could possibly make me one happy girl! She had twins last year, I would love a set of twins from her this year!! I’ll post pics when I get her home!


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Congratulations! I know next to nothing about boers and even I can tell that girl is something special!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice! Does she have to travel far to you?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Beautiful and handsome. Congrats!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Hillsideboers said:


> Thanks everyone!! Hubby and I agreed on buying just one doe and one buck this year (we'll see if that sticks:heehee
> 
> but I think the Pedigree this doe comes with and the babies she's carrying could possibly make me one happy girl! She had twins last year, I would love a set of twins from her this year!! I'll post pics when I get her home!


Hahhaahahaha! I had decided that i would only keep one doeling if i got one this year..... we had four kids.... all doelings. As the last was looked at and i saw more lady bits i asked paul... how many did we decide i was keeping. Lol!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Hahhaahahaha! I had decided that i would only keep one doeling if i got one this year..... we had four kids.... all doelings. As the last was looked at and i saw more lady bits i asked paul... how many did we decide i was keeping. Lol!


We were only going to keep colored doe kids... all the doe kids have spots or are black :heehee: looks like we might keep all 12! After I wanted to keep all the doe kids and then told him I was buying this girl I'm pretty sure he wanted to lock me up in the nut hut (doh)


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Nice! Does she have to travel far to you?


Not to far about 2 hours. I think she'll be ok. She's a show doe so I think that will help that she is use to traveling.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations she’s gorgeous!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

She's home!! She traveled great and she is as sweet as can be!! I'm really excited to have this doe and I can't wait to see what she gives us at the end of April for baby/babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is BEAUTIFUL! I like the picture today over the other one! I hope.she gives you twins. One of each sex!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL! I like the picture today over the other one! I hope.she gives you twins. One of each sex!


Oh I'm really hoping for boy/girl twins, that would just be icing on the cake!! I'll keep everyone posted, it's going to be a long wait!!(doh)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So exciting! She’s beautiful, I hope you get twin does and a little bonus buckling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice doe, glad she is doing good.


----------

